# stirring the pot



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

I am posting this to see responses to one of my doings recently.


I needed to paint some garage door wraps-frames-whatevers....they are plastic looking-sort of melamine(ish)....new fangled technology.

my in the moment choice was to call 84 lumber where they were bought to get the specifics and I already had previous calls to 84 lumber about some pre-primed steel doors and got terrible information.....ok not this route...

my immediate choice from my on-site paint arsenal was SW adhesion primer or Bin 1-2-3.(water based/blue label)

anyway-choose the Bin...the label READ so convincing sticks to everything pvc...galvy, prepainted shiny this and that....blah, blah...


painted it and it didn't stick-

turmoil....blah, blah


more turmoil...

blah blah blah

then I got some XIM bonder ? and painted over the mishap and it is PERFECT adhesion.(with the undercoat as BIN)



anyone pull a rabbit out of their hat like this?

that XIM the minute it dried was amaZING!

stinks and I had to break my rule of thumb which is NO on the stinks!

had to do this a few weeks ago too on a small repaint-with an X smoker----gag.!!! low odor oil primer/sealer for two days......this is after a FULL ceiling and wall wipe down!!!!

put the smokes away people!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

cool you got out of a jamb .................:thumbsup: knock on wood now cause monday may just be your worst day ever lol ................JINXED


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

well jinx me just don't send chain mail.

also maybe you are sensitive to the smoke thing?

if you smoke-I hope you think of REDUCING the puffs.

thanks for the response.


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

mmm are you sure it was the xim overtop, or was it just that the Bin took a little while to finally bite (sometimes it can take a day or so to get a good bond)


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

sagebrush123 said:


> well jinx me just don't send chain mail.
> 
> also maybe you are sensitive to the smoke thing?
> 
> ...


 

i was just messin with you thats all , not sensitive to the smoking thing at all i just quit back in feb an think its cool how you added that .......you go girl an i un-jinx you now lol 



the knock on wood thing comes from everytime somethin good happens somethin bad is soon to follow ...........


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

I am taking a break from cookin' a fresh organic chicken, with mashed potatoes, and some fried green tomatoes.......

I am always happy to hear someone has stopped smoking. I have bad habits too, still....like caffeine, I eat at Wendy's, nail bite, etc....it just seems like the tobacco industry is EVIL and smoking is so debilitating.

Ole- I don't know you perse, but I am happy that you had the strength to whoop ass on the butts!



and different strokes----I waited overnight for dry time........it wasn't gonna stick.....

are you familiar with the plastic coated product I am referring too? aren't you a Pa. man? Seems like an east coast thing....I never saw anything like this on the west coast.....it looks like a melamine surface and is VERY heavy.

anyway, the XIM is what I will use from here on out when I get into seeing this again.....
I will have to get the exact name of this product.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

How you quit smoking .. 
I quit drugs and booze but smoking 
Wow that takes some higher power stuff being a painter .


----------



## Precision-TBay (Jun 1, 2011)

1-2-3 needs 7-14 days to really bond. I painted 250 hotel doors with the stuff (no oil based of any kind allowed). After 3 days I could still scrape it off with my finger nail. By the 10 day mark you couldnt scrape it off with a knife. So it sticks, you just need time for it to work.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

TERRY365PAINTER said:


> How you quit smoking ..
> I quit drugs and booze but smoking
> Wow that takes some higher power stuff being a painter .


 
cold turkey ............i was smokin a little over 2 packs per day and after a while i couldnt deal with the fact that i was spending close to $150 per week on smokes/drinks........2-3 gatorades a day plus about a gallon of ice-t at home lol ..........you dont realise how much fluid you take in while smoking cigarettes ..........


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Which XIM did you use?


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

Xim primer/sealer/bonder


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

appreciate your response Precision-

although, i believe that bin 1-2-3 does not stick to every surface as it may read.......

not too sure how I could go about waiting 10 days....

next time I won't use 1-2-3...in this situation again.

I will go right to XIM. it adhered the second it dried.

maybe problems down the road- I will have to wait and see.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

speaking of XIM - (Quiet, Nelson ! :whistling2 - I have a couple of sample cans of the solvent based X-Seal. 










The Wenderful would "really appreciate" if I got those "gosh durn" living windows painted (interiors) that are stained with that "less than pleasing" dark Provincial (I think). (Yup her exact words - "really appreciate", "gosh durn", "less than pleasing "  ) The trim and sashes do not look/feel like they got additional clear coat or wax on them - perhaps a little dust has settle on them in the last 22 years :whistling2:. 

Anyway, PWG, in his brilliance, said put a brushful on and see how it dries and bonds. I did. Bonds well, but in 24 hours if felt "soft".

Is that normal? Will a finish coat (BM Waterborne Sat. Imperv.) actually adhere and dry properly?

It was the same primer I used under some decades old exterior paint and that finish paint never dried.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

That does not look like what I used above.

I didn't see that you mentioned any sanding Bill- I hope you scratched the varnish a bit first and did some dusting/cleaning.

I would ahve reached for not only a stain blocker but something with some ADHESION labeling.

Wenderful will still love you I presume...and maybe wait a few days for it to harden...maybe you have conditions such as humidity? not good air circulation? maybe your gallon is really old?

why don't you call a professional?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

sagebrush123 said:


> That does not look like what I used above.
> 
> I didn't see that you mentioned any sanding Bill- I hope you scratched the varnish a bit first and did some dusting/cleaning.
> 
> ...


After next week( thanks to Shelly) I will be available.Let it dry for a couple more days,I bet it will harden .:whistling2:
You should be thanking xim for the free gallon


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

sagebrush123 said:


> That does not look like what I used above.
> 
> I didn't see that you mentioned any sanding Bill- I hope you scratched the varnish a bit first and did some dusting/cleaning.
> 
> ...


No varnish or other clear coating, that I can tell. I am DEFINITELY looking to do a quick and dirty. This house will be a tear down before serious reno work is done, so I am really looking at NOT sanding too much (I HATE sanding windows). 

The walls are wood panel over god knows what condition horse hair. They SHOULD all come down and be insulated, but then why do that when the foundation is needing help ? So, MAYBE some bridging liner over the paneling and some scrounged paper over that. This will be a Sev job at it's lowest, but at least I know I'm hacking. 

but it will be moot as now the jobs are rolling in. After some time off, three jobs NEED to be done yesterday. One may carry on for a month or more. Drought or flood. Feast or famine.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> After next week( thanks to Shelly) I will be available.Let it dry for a couple more days,I bet it will harden .:whistling2:
> You should be thanking xim for the free gallon


God Bless Shelly ! Enjoy DC. 

Oh I thanked XIM alright. Didn't you hear about that ? :whistling2:

I actually got a total of four. One from Niagara, one from Roger (also from Niagara) and two sent. Three were the solvent based X-Prime and one was the waterborne - Prime Start. Now if I can find enough projects around the house to test them on. I would NEVER test new products on the job.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I paint those all the time. Thats all I see on the newer houses in this area. SW Super Paint Satin and have never had a problem.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

sagebrush123 said:


> I am posting this to see responses to one of my doings recently.
> 
> 
> I needed to paint some garage door wraps-frames-whatevers....they are plastic looking-sort of melamine(ish)....new fangled technology.
> ...


Its called Bullseye 1-2-3

Was the XIM waterborne or oil? I'm guessing waterborne because you don't like smell with your paint. Didn't the bullseye smell bother you? Was it the orginal formula or new one?


What low odor primer did you use for the smoke and how well did it perform compared to orginal coverstain? Oh, wait, I suppose you haven't used coverstain because it smells bad...


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> God Bless Shelly ! Enjoy DC.
> 
> Oh I thanked XIM alright. Didn't you hear about that ? :whistling2:
> 
> I actually got a total of four. One from Niagara, one from Roger (also from Niagara) and two sent. Three were the solvent based X-Prime and one was the waterborne - Prime Start. Now if I can find enough projects around the house to test them on. I would NEVER test new products on the job.


 
Baltimore actually, well actually the outskirts of Baltimore
and yes she needs blessed:whistling2:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Drought or flood. Feast or famine.

Please send the flood and feast down south, please


----------



## Slopmeyer (Aug 2, 2009)

Different Strokes said:


> mmm are you sure it was the xim overtop, or was it just that the Bin took a little while to finally bite (sometimes it can take a day or so to get a good bond)


You took the words out of mouth. It cant be the xim that changed the initial adhesion. Sometimes a little time is all that's needed. I haven't used the 123 in a long time,but never had a problem with adhesion with it(Now it drying way to fast on my equipment is another story)


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> Baltimore actually, well actually the outskirts of Baltimore
> and yes she needs blessed:whistling2:



Balamer - DC, same thing <BG>

AND DON'T tell her I said that. I's skeered of her, and her little dog too !


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

I am no cupcake. I have spent years in coverstain...gold label...been there and done that for ever....good stuff-makes for a bad day.

in the smoke damage i did a wipe down/clean and then I used SW low odor oil based......

and in this no stick issue I used the Xim stink, all the way.

it dried almost instantly.

hey bad ass- I see your icon with the squinty eyes and the smoke.:cowboy:


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

i never loose sleep over semantics.:no:


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

Tomorrow I call 84 lumber to get the proper name for this mysterious material.....
and you can get your 1-2-3 and let me know your results--------


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

sagebrush123 said:


> I am no cupcake.
> 
> _*Thats good*_
> 
> hey bad ass- I see your icon with the squinty eyes and the smoke.:cowboy:


I was squinting because I was up in the mountains for 5 days and the sun is closer up there  Just got back.

I might be a badass but I am fragile sometimes and can be sensitive and cook good food when I have enough incentive.

Ps, I only smoke because I already quit once, so I figure I can smoke again... and I didn't mean to stir the pot too much, but it is in my nature to do so.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> Balamer - DC, same thing <BG>
> 
> AND DON'T tell her I said that. I's skeered of her, and her little dog too !


 
skip the second a and you got it Balmer

I am going to report you to this woman and see what happens
I am guessing all JB in the world will disappear:blink:


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

lets here about the mountains-

i have been obsessing on four inch broad knife and someone mudding a divot the size of a piece of rice

pretty soon, I have to get out of the paint dialogue before I commit a crime.

what mountains?

what weather?

what wildlife?

did you see any people or is it quiet and empty?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

sagebrush123 said:


> lets here about the mountains-
> 
> 
> what mountains?
> ...


there are a few people, but not that many. It stays pretty quiet. Its one of the largest wilderness areas in the lower 48 :yes:


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

photo that up and make us smile!


forgot about 84 lumber ? been busy.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

sagebrush123 said:


> photo that up and make us smile!
> 
> 
> forgot about 84 lumber ? been busy.


west wyoming


----------

